# looking for a fulfillment company that works with etsy



## SaySomethingTees (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm new to this T-shirt business thing. I'm a mom looking to make children's shirts and post hem on etsy. I'm looking for a company that works easily with etsy and has children and infant sizes. I have talked to tee launch and that is it so far. I'm looking for recommendations. Thanks!


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Are you looking for orders to off of etsy to be automatically sent to the t-shirt printer or is manual drop shipping fine ?


----------



## SaySomethingTees (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm looking for automatic.


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Have you searched google for "Etsy T-Shirt Fulfillment".


----------



## SaySomethingTees (Jun 19, 2015)

Yes I have.


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

SaySomethingTees said:


> Yes I have.


Didn't find what you are looking for?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Cafe Press and Custom Ink will both do orders of one shirt at a time and ship it to a specified address. If you're taking the orders from Etsy you'll need to submit each order to these companies and they'll do the rest.


----------



## Jrcsports26 (Jul 12, 2015)

I might be able to help you out


----------



## forevercamismom (May 18, 2015)

How many designs do you have? What are you projecting for sales?

Sent from my XT1021 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

